# jeep lighting...driving lights



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

Ok, trying to get a rack for my jeep(front) but have run into a problem...space from inside of one headlight to the next is only 22 inches..yea..22 inches.....not much room for rods,reels, and coolers...

so im considering geting pair of optional driving lights(headlights), that i could mount of the fenders maybe or on the rack itself, i wouldnt need them when the rack was off..Trying to get more room for the rack...

Ive tried lookin up the laws, called a few places to see if they knew, still dont understand what the laws are for doing this, or if its legal at all...everything i find i dont understand or doenst apply to anything but the factory lights

help or reccomendations greatly appreciated


----------



## YJfreak (Mar 10, 2004)

Wouldn't swear to it but i believe that the law in VA is that any "accessory lighting" must be below the headlights to be legal or something. I have a set of driving lights on my jeep and that is what i remember being told. So in that case, as long as you mount the lights on the rack and they are lower than the headlights, i think you should be able to get away with it.


----------



## hoagiexj (May 19, 2006)

I know in PA when you have a plow on your truck in the winter and it blocks your stock headlights the replacement headlights could be higher than the stock ones


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Interesting question because I was considering mounting lights on my rod rack too. Hard to see the ruts when loaded up.

Looks like the rules are different between states. If anyone knows the story in MD, please pass it on. I'll do the same if I come up with anything.
.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

thanks for the help...seems to be a bit of interest in teh topic...out teh door to go fishing..still trying to figure out exactly what teh laws are


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

I've actually spent some time researching this and it wasn't easy to find. Here's the "law" in Maryland.

From what I gather, it doesn't matter if they are high or low, just so they don't aim at the eyeballs of the on coming driver. I think I'm reading this right. Reading legal blahblahblah ain't my cup of tea.  



(3) LIGHTS. All motor vehicles in use on the public high-
ways, excepting motorcycles, shall during the period of from
one-half hour after sunset to one-half hour before sunrise, dis-
play two or more white or tinted lights, other than red, on the
forward part of said vehicles, so placed as to be seen from the
front, and of sufficient illuminating power to be visible at a dis-
tance of two hundred (200) feet in the direction in which dis-
played, and to reveal any person, vehicle or substantial object
twenty-five feet ahead of the lamps, except when at rest it shall
display at least one light, showing white to the front and red to
the rear, carried to the left of the motor vehicle, visible from
both front and rear for a distance of not less than two hundred
feet. Said motor vehicle when in use shall also display on the
rear a lamp so constructed and placed as to show a red light
from the rear and throw a white light directly upon the rear
registration marker and render the numerals thereon visible
for at least twenty-five feet in the direction from which the
vehicle is proceeding. A motorcycle, whether in use or at rest,
shall display on the forward part one white or tinted light, as
aforesaid, and a red light to the rear, so constructed and placed
as to throw a white light directly upon the registration marker
as prescribed in the case of any other motor vehicle; provided,
however, that the operator of such motor vehicle may proceed
to his destination in the event of a bona-fide failure of one or
more of his lights to operate, if he sounds a bell or other signal
device at least once in every two hundred feet, does not pro- ceed at a rate of speed greater than one mile in six minutes,
and takes the first reasonable opportunity to put his lights in
order, otherwise to be deemed guilty of violation of the afore-
going provision. The above provision as to the rear light shall
also apply to vehicles which are trailed or towed by motor
vehicles.

It shall be unlawful to use on a vehicle of any kind operated
on the public highways of this State, including motorcycles,
any lighting device of over four candle-power equipped with a
reflector unless the same shall be so designed, deflected or ar-
ranged that no portion of the beam of reflected light projected
to the left of the axis of the vehicle when measured seventy-five
feet or more ahead of the lamps shall rise above forty-two inches
from the level surface on which the vehicle stands under all
conditions of load. If, in addition to headlights, any such
vehicle is equipped with any auxiliary light, projecting lights
or devices, other than the rear lamp, such auxiliary light or
lights shall be subject to all the restrictions of this section, re
garding direction of the beam.

The State Board of Motor Vehicle Headlight Inspection is
hereby created. Said Board shall consist of the Commissioner
of Motor Vehicles Marshal of Police of Baltimore City, and
the Secretary of the Automobile Club of Maryland. The mem-
bers of said Board shall serve without pay and shall hold meet-
ings at such times and places as in their judgment may be
necessary. The said Board shall have power to adopt reason-
able rules and regulations for the enforcement of this sub-
flection (3).

No person shall operate a motor vehicle on any highway in
this State equipped with an electric bulb or other lighting de-
vice of a greater capacity than thirty-two candle-power, no
matter how the same may be shaded, covered or obscured. Any
person who shall turn all or any of his motor vehicle's lights
off for the purpose of avoiding arrest or identification shall be
deemed guilty of a misdemeanor and, upon conviction, subject
to a penalty of one hundred dollars ($100. 00), or imprison- ment for a period not to exceed ninety days, or both fine and
imprisonment for the first offense.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

in VA you cannot obscure your headlites...plow is allowed...call DMV or go to the web site...lots of rules on lights...


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Fyi In Md*

I know any and all auxiliary lights must be wired so they turn off when you turn on your high-beams.


----------

